# Canted bindings?



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

popular bindings

canted: burton, k2, ride, salomon

not sure: flow, union, raiden

not canted: flux

That should give you about 200 pairs of bindings to research, the internet is your friend.


----------



## Planespotting (Dec 20, 2011)

I must have missed it, because I don't recall canted in Burton. Also, no one seems to list weight. It's hard to shop around here because even though we have 3 ski hills, everybody sells the same stuff.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Burton has some kind of patented or their own canting system, it may only be available in a specific variety of models.


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

If your CO2's are EST, you can replace the footbed with the Cantbed 2.0: Cantbed 2.0 Mens | Burton Snowboards

I did this with my CO2's before I switched to 2012 Restricted Cartel's, which also have a canted footbed: Cartel Binding | Burton Snowboards


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

As far as weight goes, there's not a huge discrepancy anymore, some are heavier than others, if you want to find the "light" ones look at the super $$ models that have carbon and titanium. ($300-400)


----------



## Planespotting (Dec 20, 2011)

howeh said:


> If your CO2's are EST, you can replace the footbed with the Cantbed 2.0: Cantbed 2.0 Mens | Burton Snowboards
> 
> I did this with my CO2's before I switched to 2012 Restricted Cartel's, which also have a canted footbed: Cartel Binding | Burton Snowboards


That's the ticket! That should do nicely and not much $$ either. 

The bindings for the other board can wait. I'll want to match the colors the best I can once I know what I am getting.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> popular bindings
> 
> canted: burton, k2, ride, salomon
> 
> ...


flows are not canted

unions are not canted 

raidens are canted

as far as i know the canted options are: rome, ride, k2, burton, raiden.

rome, ride, and k2 use regular canting. burton i think uses "auto canting" or something like that. i think it's different densities of foam so that it cants based on where you put your weight. (i could be completely wrong on that) and raiden uses what they call "air canting," whatever that is. i assume it means there's air in the foam base.

i did not know that salomon had canting...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I have my homie's Salomon Chiefs here, which upon initial inspection looked slightly canted to me. They look pretty flat in these pics. Maybe 1 degree?


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Channel: Burton Cartel restricted EST if you can find them or just the regular non restricted, they have "autocant" wwhich is basicl a flat foam footbed that has softer foam on the inside of your foot and harder foam on the out so you sink into the soft foam more, it works.

Non Channel: Rome Boss 390 with "yes i cant" which has different cant angle footbeds or Ride Maestro which have the same thing but are a bit stiffer.


----------



## iNeedPow (Nov 20, 2010)

*Maestro vs 390 boss*

For all-mtn, freestyle- which would suite me better? im 150lbs and am looking for something medium flex.

is the thin ankle strap on the Maestro's flexible enough to allow natural forward flex in your boots? I NEED that with my riding style. In other words, do they restrict the mid section of your boot from flexing forwards?


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

I prefer non-canted bindings to be honest, but I think that's because my feet are slightly pronated.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

the NX2 series are all canted


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

The best thing is Rides from 2010: NRC, CAD and may be SPI.
There you got 4 screws in base plate, and you can set any canting. And more over, you can lift front of binding one one foot and heel on another. This really rocks, and once i heard supermodel and c60, i think Planespotting will appreciate it.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Gustov said:


> flows are not canted
> 
> unions are not canted
> 
> ...


Flow offer some models with canting. Also, some Forum models have "simmer down" canting which is the same idea as the Burton canting feature.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Look into Rome, K2, Ride, Burton for canting. I had the Ride NRC and CAD when canting first came out and it was cool, but you really don't need that much adjustment and extra weight, even less so when some like Rome Boss bindings give you several different footbed options in the box.


----------

